# Commissioning Authority work



## goodal (Oct 12, 2010)

We have been awarded the mechanical design for a job that will be trying to obtain a LEED silver certification. I will be the LEED coordinator (first time, OH CRAP) and they want us to be the commissioning authority, required by LEED (also first time). We feel confident that we are competent to perform the task but we have never attempted to commission a project before.

Does anyone have any resources I can pull from to help us pull this off?

Any pointers?


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 12, 2010)

What is the square footage of the building?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought that the LEED commissioning agent had to be different from the person doing the design and construction?

I just went through it on the (owners) end on a building, I am sure there is some type of expensive LEED class or manual you can take to do the commissioning, basically the one we had just went through the specs very thoroughly and then made a ton of site inspections throughout the process.

I also think Leed is a ton of crap so dont take my word as gospel..


----------



## goodal (Oct 12, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> What is the square footage of the building?


41,500 SQ. FT



> I thought that the LEED commissioning agent had to be different from the person doing the design and construction?
> I just went through it on the (owners) end on a building, I am sure there is some type of expensive LEED class or manual you can take to do the commissioning, basically the one we had just went through the specs very thoroughly and then made a ton of site inspections throughout the process.
> 
> I also think Leed is a ton of crap so dont take my word as gospel..


That is if you are trying to get the enhanced commissioning point and we are in agreement on the value of LEED certification.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 12, 2010)

If the building is over 50,000 square feet, you must have prior experience in commissioning, and while the design firm can do the work, the commissioning "guy" (or "gal") must not have been involved with the design itself (quasi-third party).

Basically, you get the Operational Requirements and Basis of Design (supplied by the Owner and Owner's A/E), and from that develop a punch list of things to verify that it meets both of these. You'll need a annemometer/hood (to spot check the TAB stuff), a tape measure, a thermometer (better yet, an infrared thermometer gun dealio), a light meter, etc. If you want to get really fancy, go buy an infrared camera for $15,000 and tell the GC his insulation is missing right "there". Document your findings.

I forgot where, but I'm sure a google search will come up with the document that describes what sample size is required. I don't think you have to check every mechanical and electrical system for basic commissioning.

It's an exercise in documentation with field trips. And no, you shouldn't have any problem doing so.

And I'd like to also attest to the "ton of crap" belief. That being said, I do think that Energy Star is a good program.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, don't get me started on Energy Star washers...


----------



## goodal (Oct 12, 2010)

jmbeck you ARE the man (woman?)! thanks again for another thoughtful response.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 14, 2010)

If you were a commissioning agent hired by the owner, you would review the design and inspect the construction and let the owner know of all errors and advice them what to do. This is the ideal situation for the owner.

If you are subcontracted by the architect you will pretend to review the design and only point out errors that don't let the architect look bad (like you will never point out that all that glazing is bad... since you know who sends you the check). you also may point out some errors by the engineers. you still will do a good construction inspection.

If you are working for the design engineer company (and don't come me with that crap of being independent.... you work for the same company, you won't be allowed to make the designers from your company look bad, or this will be your last day of work) you'll inspect the construction and certainly won't point out any design flaws that show up during construction or commissioning of the system. Trust me, most design shortcomings will show up during construction and starting up of systems. And you believe the Cx working for the design firm will make much effort pointing all this out to the owner? Have you seen unemployment statistics lately?

If it is design-build you always are directly or indirectly paid by the contractor if you work for the design firm. None of the above will apply, you just pretend everything is fine.

All of the above will give you the LEED credit as long as you do all paperwork . why any owner who actually cares about commissioning beyond getting a LEED credit would not hire the Cx himself is beyond me.

I work for a city and have done my own commissioning, have seen the Cx hired by the architect, have seen Cx done by the design engineers, really - if it is not independent (=paid for by the owner only) you don't even need to bother.

LEED was developed by landscape architects and interior designers and likely still is run by them. Enough said about their ability to prescribe a truly good building that is energy efficient and has low maintenance cost. you literally can get a plaque for a building that doesn't even exist as long as you pay the fee and make up paperwork. there is no verification at all beyond the designers and all other consultants confirming that their data are correct (and collecting all that additional consulting fee for the LEED services)


----------



## goodal (Oct 18, 2010)

you sound a little bitter...


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 18, 2010)

badal said:


> you sound a little bitter...


I didn't mean to sound bitter... it is just that conflict of interest really exists. And as long as everyone including owner is aware of the fact it is alright.

for some of the projects were we are only semi-involved and there is no budget for real commissioning, we also let the designers do the commissioning knowing all it gets us is the LEED credit, not an actually functioning building.

I know a guy who now only does commissioning. He used to do Cx for a big design firm. And he tells me about all the backroom deals between Cx, designers and contractor to never let the owner know of mistakes. "if you install that valve we forgot, we look the other way when you screw up elsewhere. And instead of a change order to fix our design mistake, you may reduce insulation.". On paper everything looks good and the LEED credit gets issued.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 18, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > you sound a little bitter...
> ...


I think owners should always hire their own QA function for the Cx Agent. You really need an independent review of the process that I agree is very hard to get if the Cx Agent works directly for the DOR or GC.


----------

